# DLC-Abzocke? Nicht hier! Diese Zusatzinhalte sind ihr Geld wert



## MaxFalkenstern (8. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DLC-Abzocke? Nicht hier! Diese Zusatzinhalte sind ihr Geld wert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: DLC-Abzocke? Nicht hier! Diese Zusatzinhalte sind ihr Geld wert


----------



## Zooler (8. Februar 2013)

Wieso sind die DS 3 DLC's nicht enthalten? WIESOOOOOOOO?

Davon mal abgesehen, fehlen:

Deus Ex: Missing Link
DA: Diverse Story Addons - vor allem das Morrigan Addon, das Leliliana Addon, das Schloss der Wächter Addon, das Steingolem Addon und das Addon mit dem König (sehr bewegend)


----------



## Zooler (8. Februar 2013)

Und es fehlen:

Manche AC Story Addons: Zum Beispiel Leo Da' Vinci etc. 
Bei Fallout 3 fand ich persönlich Operation Anchorage auch sehr geil, wobei das Addon eher schlechte Kritiken bekommen hat


----------



## Emke (8. Februar 2013)

Mr. Torgues Campaign of Carnage war für mich persönlich besser als Pirates Booty


----------



## Metko1 (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn man sich die DLCs heutzutage anguckt gibt es zwar einige gute, aber auch viele schlechte DLCs  ( meist Mini-DLCc )

Im großen und ganzen ist die Idee schlecht und hat negative auswirkung auf das hauptspiel, meist als Content mangel zu bezeichnen.

Ein sehr gutes beispiel was ich zurzeit hab ist, das kommende JRPG Tales of Xillia.
Jeder der diese reihe kennt weiss auch von den tollen Kostümen und wie schwer sie zu bekommen sind ( durch halbversteckte events oder quests ), bei Tales of Xillia gibt es die zwar auch aber viel weniger und die meisten Kostüme sind im Playstation Store zu haben, was in meinen augen den sinn ans sidequesten für mich ein wenig verringert und den spaß am sammeln.

Day 1 dlc sind auch ein gutes beispiel  statt sie kostenlos zu machen oder den release des hauptspiels um 1 monat oder paar tage zu verlängern,  teuer zu verkaufen ca. 10 €.

Und zu EA sag ich nur   Die sind die schlimmsten die ihre ideen an die masse verbreiten und ein gefühl geben wollen das DLCs die zukunft sind und bei der breiten masse einfach hingenommen wird und das ist FATAL für uns fans oder liebhaber einiger reihen.


----------



## lex23 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich vermisse Dead Space 3 Start DLC 1 bis 11.


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Februar 2013)

lex23 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Dead Space 3 Start DLC 1 bis 11.


 HÄ? 
Dead Space *3* DLCs? Woher weißt du denn vorab schon das die lohnenswert sind? Hier geht's doch nicht darum jeden Bummi-DLC aufzuführen, sondern die zu listen die Ihre Knete wert sind.



Zooler schrieb:


> Und es fehlen:
> Manche AC Story Addons: Zum Beispiel Leo Da' Vinci etc.


Der muss eigentlich wirklich noch mit rein, denn für lau(?) wurde einem da nochmal stattliche Spielzeit geboten.


----------



## Zooler (8. Februar 2013)

RichardLance: What about irony? Did you get it?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> HÄ?
> Dead Space *3* DLCs? Woher weißt du denn vorab schon das die lohnenswert sind? Hier geht's doch nicht darum jeden Bummi-DLC aufzuführen, sondern die zu listen die Ihre Knete wert sind.


Ich lese daraus eine leichte Wink der Ironie in seinen Zeilen... 


RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Der muss eigentlich wirklich noch mit rein, denn für lau(?) wurde einem da nochmal stattliche Spielzeit geboten.


 Wenn von den DaVinci-Missionen in ACB die Rede ist, die waren in der PC-Version komplett drin. Jedenfalls deckte jene Verkaufsversion, die ich habe, genau diese ebenso ab.


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich lese daraus eine leichte Wink der Ironie in seinen Zeilen...


 Ok...das ich da unempfindlich war liegt durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn von den DaVinci-Missionen in ACB die Rede ist, die waren in der PC-Version komplett drin. Jedenfalls deckte jene Verkaufsversion, die ich habe, genau diese ebenso ab.


Das war Vorbestellerbonus für die Auditore- und/oder andere Special-Editions. Mittlerweile gibt's die wohl für UCoins in Uplay. In jedem Fall ist's n' DLC und in jedem Fall ein überaus lohnenswerter 

//Edit: Guckste hier für Details: http://assassinscreed.wikia.com/wiki/The_Da_Vinci_Disappearance


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das war Vorbestellerbonus für die Auditore- und/oder andere Special-Editions. Mittlerweile gibt's die wohl für UCoins in Uplay. In jedem Fall ist's n' DLC und in jedem Fall ein überaus lohnenswerter


Ach, dann habe ich eine Special Edition im Hause ?! Was man Alles erst hinterher merkt... 
Gebe dir aber recht, als DLC ziemlich gut. Ob ich dafür extra bezahlt hätte (wenn diese nicht schon längst in meinem Spiel drin wären), das lasse ich mal offen stehen...


----------



## MrFob (8. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, die letzten guten Content Erwei9terungen die ich gespielt habe waren Warcraft 2: Beyond the Dark Portal und Starcraft: Broodwar.

Das coole an addons war eben noch, dass man ein komplett in sich geschlossenes Hauptspiel bekam und die addons eben genau das waren: Erweiterungen! Mit einem neuen Story Faden, etc. Jetzt bekommt man nur noch die teilweise zwanghaft integrierten, teilweise von vornherein aus dem Hauptspiel extrahierten Mini-Inhalte fuer enormes Geld verkauft. Ich sag's ja echt nicht oft aber in dieser Hinsicht ist die Branche ganz schoen Bergab gegangen.


----------



## Zooler (8. Februar 2013)

Ich habe alle CE seit AC 2. Also die Black Edition, etc. Voll Nerd....Aber geil....


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, dann habe ich eine Special Edition im Hause ?! Was man Alles erst hinterher merkt...


 Wie gesagt: Man konnte es auch als Extrainhalt via Uplay beziehen. Da es schon 2-3 Tage her ist bin ich mir nicht mehr schlüssig woher ich's habe. Es ist da und stark  reicht mir


----------



## Zooler (8. Februar 2013)

Mr. FOB streng genommen geht es um DLC's, also keine physischen Addons:

Sonst könnte ich noch erwähnen: Die Add-Ons für Wing Commander 1 und 2 oder für Ultima 7.


----------



## Keksprototyp (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich fand ja das Aftermath das schlechteste DLCs der BF 3 Erweiterungen ist. Close Quarters und Armored Kill boten da schon einiges mehr für ihr Geld.
Eine neue Armbrust, neue Karten und ein Spielmodi der nicht sonderlich Innovativ ist. Fand ich alles etwas aufgesetzt und zu schnell produziert und raus geworfen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich wünsche mir wieder echte Addons her. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die oben genannten DLCs zu Skyrim und ME2 durchaus ihr Geld wert waren. Besonders Dragonborn ist angenehm umfangreich für einen DLC und bietet ähnlich viel Umfang wie ein vollwertiges Addon a'la Shivering Isles.


----------



## Dolomedes (8. Februar 2013)

Jo wer sowas kauft selber schuld.Der Markt bietet heutzutage soviel Spiele, da muss man sowas ned unbedingt kaufen.

Desweiteren Ohne Cheats werde ich kein GTA kaufen, ist einfach so.

Was bf3 betrifft als es dann premium wurde hab ich es nicht mehr angerührt, egal ich zogg nur noch Planetside.

Ich würde sagen das einzige ea game das ich kaufen würde oder werde wäre Mirrors edge 2, selbsverständlich werde ich das aber wegen origin nicht kaufen...

Tjo jo so ist.


----------



## toxin (8. Februar 2013)

Für das Titelbild hat sich der Grafiker aber ins Zeug gelegt.

Davon mal abgesehen, sind die GTA - Erweiterungen keine DLCs sondern ganz normale Addons, wie es sie heute nicht mehr gibt. Immerhin wurden sie auch als Stand-Alone-Version veröffentlicht. Keine Ahnung was die in der Liste zu suchen haben.


----------



## Rollora (8. Februar 2013)

Viele Spiele mit RICHTIGEN Addons sind keine DLC Abzocke.
Das einzige Mal wo ich einen DLC nicht als Abzocke empfunden habe, war Deus Ex, Missing Link.
Nein stimmt nicht... es gibt ja noch GRATIS DLCs, etwa bei Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Starcraft 2, Witcher, Witcher 2 uvm
Die fanden natürlich wieder keine Erwähnung

Auf jede DLC Toplist gehört natürlich die Pferderüstung aus Oblivion 


toxin schrieb:


> Für das Titelbild hat sich der Grafiker aber ins Zeug gelegt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (8. Februar 2013)

toxin schrieb:


> Für das Titelbild hat sich der Grafiker aber ins Zeug gelegt.



Ironie?



> Davon mal abgesehen, sind die GTA - Erweiterungen keine DLCs sondern ganz normale Addons, wie es sie heute nicht mehr gibt. Immerhin wurden sie auch als Stand-Alone-Version veröffentlicht. Keine Ahnung was die in der Liste zu suchen haben.


 
Die Erweiterungen kamen zuerst exklusiv für Xbox 360 raus - und zwar in Form von DLCs. Die Stand-Alone-Versionen hat Rockstar Games erst später veröffentlicht. Ergo passen sie sehr wohl in diese Liste.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde es auch richtig schwach, dass CDPR mit TW 1 und 2 hier nicht in der Galerie auftauchen, da es deren kleine bis sehr große DLCs/Add-Ons grundsätzlich FOR FREE gibt. Welches Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis der vorgestellten DCLs kommt denn bitte da ran?


----------



## shippy74 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich finde diesen Satz echt interessant in dem Bericht:
Um die Kosten wieder reinzuholen, reicht der Verkauf eines Vollpreistitels häufig einfach nicht mehr aus

Meine Meinung,wenn es so sein sollte dann müssen sie ihr Konzept überdenken,das was heute so alles als DLC verkauft wird ist echt nicht mehr schön.
Sicher gibt es da echte Ausnahmen aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Musterbeispiele für gute Addons sind da Fallout3 und Borderlands.
Wogegen Maps,Waffen usw für mich zum größten Teil nur Abzocke sind.(Ausnahme: BFBC2-Vietnam Addon da dort ein komplett neues Setting zustande kam)
Aber Dank dieser DLC Politik kaufe ich nur noch GOTY Versionen oder Titel die nicht mehr teurer als 10€ sind. Leider machen das noch zu wenig Leute.
Kein Spiel kann so gut sein das ich für mich persönlich sagen würde,da geb ich gerne zusammen 100 und mehr Euro aus. Nennt es Geiz oder wie auch immer,aber ich seh es nicht ein,ein Spiel zum vollen Preis zu kaufen wenn ich das Gefühl hab ich bekomme nicht den ganzen Inhalt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Februar 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Die Erweiterungen kamen zuerst exklusiv für Xbox 360 raus - und zwar in Form von DLCs. Die Stand-Alone-Versionen hat Rockstar Games erst später veröffentlicht. Ergo passen sie sehr wohl in diese Liste.



Aber kam Undead Nightmare nicht direkt als wirkliche Standalone Version raus. Das ist übrigens für mich ein richtiges Addon. Da ist soviel bei (auch die bisherigen DLCs). dass man das selber als Spiel betrachten kann. Wenn auch ein kurzes (rein Hauptstorytechnisch)


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2013)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die letzten guten Content Erwei9terungen die ich gespielt habe waren Warcraft 2: Beyond the Dark Portal und Starcraft: Broodwar.
> 
> Das coole an addons war eben noch, dass man ein komplett in sich geschlossenes Hauptspiel bekam und die addons eben genau das waren: Erweiterungen! Mit einem neuen Story Faden, etc. Jetzt bekommt man nur noch die teilweise zwanghaft integrierten, teilweise von vornherein aus dem Hauptspiel extrahierten Mini-Inhalte fuer enormes Geld verkauft. Ich sag's ja echt nicht oft aber in dieser Hinsicht ist die Branche ganz schoen Bergab gegangen.


 
ähm, ja, ich sehe schon, Rosarote Brille
Ich weiß ja nicht was für Addons du gespielt hast, aber die meisten waren nur irgendwelche günstig zusammengehauene Missionsdisk und jede Erweiterung perse über den Grünen Klee zu loben weil man die auf nem Datenträger bekommen hat ist genauso ein blödsinn wie alle zu verteufeln, nur weil man die sich über´s Internet runterladen muss


----------



## Rollora (8. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch richtig schwach, dass CDPR mit TW 1 und 2 hier nicht in der Galerie auftauchen, da es deren kleine bis sehr große DLCs/Add-Ons grundsätzlich FOR FREE gibt. Welches Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis der vorgestellten DCLs kommt denn bitte da ran?


 Es ist mal wieder so eine Liste, wo man schnell eine Galerie zusammengeklickt hat, ohne, dass man wirklich nachschaut, für welche Spiele welche DLCs rausgekommen sind, wie lange sie gedauert haben, was sie gekostet haben.
Stattdessen werden solche Galerien so erstellt: kurzes Brainstorming: welche DLCs waren gut/preisgerecht (dabei kann natürlich einfach kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhoben werden, trotzdem wird natürlich gesagt, es stecke eine Menge Arbeit und Gedanken drin).
Man released diese Liste/Galerie. Tausende Klicks -> Einnahmen.
Man sieht sich nun die Kommentare an, man merkt: aha, ja stimmt, da hab ich was "vergessen"(einfach nicht drüber nachgedacht, es nicht gespielt oder nicht ordentlich recherchiert) -> bringt eine erneute News, diesmal "mit Uservorschlägen". Erneut Klicks und $$$$.

@Herr Falkenstein/PCG Redaktion: Ich habs ja schon mal kritisiert, ihr habt besserung gelobt. Ihr wisst es entweder selbst, dass ihr besser recherchieren könntet und euch etwas mehr bemühen könntet, oder ihr wisst es wirklich nicht. Legt euch bitte mal eine Datenbank an.
Ich denke einfach mal ihr wisst es und ihr wollt das so haben wie oben beschrieben (2x News, 2x Klicks), dann gebt es doch einfach zu, warum macht ihr nicht einfach eine Umfrage oder eine Suche im Forum "Nennt die besten DLCs/Content Patches" ? Oder lohnt sich das weniger? Ihr könntet dann aber eine "Top 50 der besten DLCs" machen, weil alles mit TOP (irgendwas) lockt Leute an. Stellt euch mal einen Werbepsyochologen ein  
Ihr hattet mal den Ansrpuch ein Magazin für Jugendliche + Erwachsene zu sein, jetzt gehts mehr in richtung Kinder + Jugendliche.
Ich mein das nicht böse, ihr behauptet ihr nehmt euch Kritik zu Herzen, dann war dies oben mein Versuch für Konstruktive (!) Kritik. Man bemerke, dass ich nicht einfach schrieb "Eure Galerien sind schlecht/unvollständig", sondern durchaus versuche Vorschläge zu geben.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob man die Kritik tatsächlich ernst nimmt, oder ob es wieder verschwendete Zeit war diese Zeilen zu schreiben.
Immerhin hätte ich in der Zeit auch 10 Titel nennen können, die bessere DLCs hatten als die eurer Galerie.


----------



## dubako (8. Februar 2013)

Wie immer ist fast alles Geschmacksache. Mein Favoriten: Borderlands 2,FarCry3 u. Dishonored. Bitte mehr DLCs, Addons etc.........


----------



## LordCrash (8. Februar 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Die Erweiterungen kamen zuerst exklusiv für Xbox 360 raus - und zwar in Form von DLCs. Die Stand-Alone-Versionen hat Rockstar Games erst später veröffentlicht. Ergo passen sie sehr wohl in diese Liste.


 Aha, hier werden also wieder Xbox360, PS3, WiU, PS Vita, Gameboy, der Spielecontroller in den Sitzen der Boing 777 und eventuell - wenn wir Glück haben -  auch noch der PC zu einem großen Brei zusammengeworfen....

Mann waren das noch Zeiten, als man noch wusste, dass die PC Games über PC-Spiele schriebt....


----------



## Vordack (8. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mann waren das noch Zeiten, als man noch wusste, dass die PC Games über PC-Spiele schriebt....



Ohne faktisch darlegen zu könenn daß diese Zeiten je existiert haben ist es doch seit ein paar Jahren bekannt daß das Onlineportal von PCGames ein breiters Themenspektrum hat.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Februar 2013)

Es fehlt eindeutig Deus Ex Human Revolution. The missing Link 

Teilweise war´s für nicht mal 3 Euro zu haben
und bietet bis zu 10 Stunden Spielspaß, zusätzliche Hintergrundgeschichte und eine überarbeitete Engine.


----------



## battschack (8. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, ja, ich sehe schon, Rosarote Brille
> Ich weiß ja nicht was für Addons du gespielt hast, aber die meisten waren nur irgendwelche günstig zusammengehauene Missionsdisk und jede Erweiterung perse über den Grünen Klee zu loben weil man die auf nem Datenträger bekommen hat ist genauso ein blödsinn wie alle zu verteufeln, nur weil man die sich über´s Internet runterladen muss


 
So ist es ich finde damals hat es genausoviel schrott gegeben wie jetz nur das man die nicht mehr auf cd bekommt.
Aber es bringt nix leuten etwas zu eklären wo nicht mal die rosarote brille abnehmen können.

Das gleiche mit DS3 man braucht zu  100% nix davon kaufen. Weil man sie ganz normal selber zusammen bekommt ohne probleme...


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2013)

battschack schrieb:


> Das gleiche mit DS3 man braucht zu  100% nix davon kaufen. Weil man sie ganz normal selber zusammen bekommt ohne probleme...


 
naja, DS3 ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied, weil man´s ja gleich zu beginn bekommt


----------



## battschack (8. Februar 2013)

Das sind einfach Cheats für mich in Ds mehr nicht. Wer halt für cheats bezahlen will naja... Für mich ist das kein DLC nur ein versuch idioten geld aus der tasche zu ziehen. Die zu blöd sind die leichen zu zertretten wo auch die items fallen lassen^^

Es genügt auf normal die standart waffen zu upgraden und schon braucht man nicht mal mehr sein gehirn weil es so easy ist. Von wegen die standart waffen machen kein schaden. Das sind einfach nur leute wo lügen ohne es auch durch gezockt zu haben.

Ach egal es wird trotzdem immer wieder heißen das es ohne nicht geht sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen. Schon dumm ein spiel nicht zu spielen wo man ungebdingt wollte wegen ein paar cheats wo es auch kostenlos im internet gibt^^


----------



## Theojin (8. Februar 2013)

Kostenlose DLCs sind ihr Geld wert. Alle anderen nicht!


----------



## solidus246 (8. Februar 2013)

Neue Areale, Aufgaben, Waffen etc oder sinnvolle Stroyerweiterungen. Sowas verstehe ich unter einem DLC. Sind echt gute Beispiele dabei wofür man echt sein Geld lassen kann. Ich bin aber immernoch ein Fan von einem guten Add-On wie früher  Man kauft´s sich´s im Laden, man hat was in der Hand und es wird einem etwas vernünftiges geboten  !


----------



## LordCrash (8. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ohne faktisch darlegen zu könenn daß diese Zeiten je existiert haben ist es doch seit ein paar Jahren bekannt daß das Onlineportal von PCGames ein breiters Themenspektrum hat.


 Das könnte man recht leicht beweisen, wenn jemand einen Screenshot bzw. Image der Seite von vielleicht 5 Jahren oder noch ein bisschen früher gemacht hätte..... 

Von mir aus können sie ja auch mal was über Konsolen schreiben, lässt sich ja scheinbar (bei dieser geldgeilen Redaktion) eh nicht mehr verhindern, aber dass man die Artikel dann auch noch bunt durcheinander mischen muss, ohne das entsprechend auszuweisen, finde ich schon sehr ärgerlich. Es gibt eben auch Leute, die sich nicht für Konsolen interessieren.....


----------



## Galford (8. Februar 2013)

Ein DLC der hier absolut fehlt: Minerva's Den für Bioshock 2. 

Mal abgesehen von den ersten 10 Minuten (weil der Einstieg sich etwas "schroff" anfühlt), ein DLC der vieles besser macht als das dazugehörige Hauptspiel. Die Stärken von BioShock 2 komprimiert und kompakt in einem DLC zusammengefasst. Verfeinert mit einer tollen Story, die eigenständig genug ist, aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb im Bioshock-Universum ihre Berechtigung hat.


----------



## Turican76 (8. Februar 2013)

BF3 Premium is purer Bauernfang aber die Leute werden es wohl nie kapieren


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Februar 2013)

Schlimm genug, dass die DLC Scheisse überhaupt gekauft wird. Damals gab es noch AddOns wie C&C Firestorm oder das Addon zu Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Heute gibt es nur nen biligen Download Code - keine Anleitung, keine Schachtel und es kostet genauso viel. Die Hersteller drücken die Preise wo es geht und die Kiddies rennen zu Mama und schreien kaufen, kaufen. Es ist einfach nur traurig zu sehen, wie die Computerbranche die 1994 noch total cool und nerdig war heute einfach nur ausgeschlachtet wird und die PC Spieler ausgenommen werden. Aber so lange es genug blöde gibt die wirklich jeden Scheiss kaufen - wird sich da nichts mehr ändern...


----------



## RDSQUIRREL (9. Februar 2013)

Ich finde die Diskussion um DLCs sowieso lächerlich. Früher musste man über ein Jahr auf ein Add-on warten, dass dann zwischen 30 und 50 DM kostete. Heute bekommt man über ein Jahr ca. 3-4 DLCs mit gleichem Inhalt zu einem vergleichbaren EUR-Preis. Es hat sich daher im Grunde am finalen Gesamtergebnis (Spiel + Zusatzinhalt) nichts geändert.

Und bereits damals meckerten viele darüber, dass die Add-Ons mit 40 DM doch "vieeel zu teuer" seien... 

Fakt ist und bleibt: Wer es nicht unterstützen will, der soll es eben nicht kaufen. Wem es gefällt, wer bereit ist, dafür Geld auszugeben, der möge es tun.
Und letztlich muss sich die jeweilige Minderheit eben damit abfinden. Das ist überall so.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (9. Februar 2013)

wo ist civ v: gods and kings?


----------



## LordCrash (10. Februar 2013)

RDSQUIRREL schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion um DLCs sowieso lächerlich. Früher musste man über ein Jahr auf ein Add-on warten, dass dann zwischen 30 und 50 DM kostete. Heute bekommt man über ein Jahr ca. 3-4 DLCs mit gleichem Inhalt zu einem vergleichbaren EUR-Preis. Es hat sich daher im Grunde am finalen Gesamtergebnis (Spiel + Zusatzinhalt) nichts geändert.
> 
> Und bereits damals meckerten viele darüber, dass die Add-Ons mit 40 DM doch "vieeel zu teuer" seien...
> 
> ...


Welches Add-On soll denn bitte damals 50 DM gekostet haben (für PC, Konsoleros werden sowieso schon immer abgezockt)? Ein gutes Add-On für ca. 60-70% des Preises des Hauptspiels finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung, gleiches gilt für entsprechende DLCs. Ist eben alles eine Frage des Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses, gerade in heutigen Zeiten, in denen man neu releaste (PC-)Spiele international zum Teil schon für unter 30€ bekommt.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich denke,wer das Hauptspiel mag,der holt sich auch die DLC`s.Bei mir ist es Skyrim und
alllgemein TES,Gothic,CoH,TW etc.Gewartet hatte ich auf eine Erweiterung für Risen,kam
aber nie.Risen II,war das erste Spiel,von dem ich mir keine DLC`s geholt habe,weil ich
enttäuscht war.


----------



## Kwengie (10. Februar 2013)

vwcaddy1991 schrieb:


> Ich denke,wer das Hauptspiel mag,der holt sich auch die DLC`s.Bei mir ist es Skyrim und
> alllgemein TES,Gothic,CoH,TW etc.Gewartet hatte ich auf eine Erweiterung für Risen,kam
> aber nie.Risen II,war das erste Spiel,von dem ich mir keine DLC`s geholt habe,weil ich
> enttäuscht war.



dieser Meinung bin ich auch und jeder entscheidet individuell, ob das angelegte Geld eine gute Investition war.
Bei mir steht Skyrim hoch im Kurs und ich besitze alle DLCs und ich meine, 20,00 € ist gerechtgertigt, denn diese stellen eigentlich für mich kleine AddOns alten Kalibers da.
Zu den DLCs zu Battlefield finde ich auch den Preis von 15,00 € okay, aber jedoch nicht das Premium-Paket, da man für ein DLC doppelt bezahlt hat, wenn man die LE besitzt. Ich hole mir lieber häppchenweise, statt gleich 100,00 Euro in ein Spiel zu investieren und das ist mir ein wenig zu teuer und einem "geschenkten" Gaul sollte man in diesem Falle nicht ins Maul schauen, da mir einige DLCs zu Battlefield 3 einfach nicht zusagen.


----------



## Werwelpe (10. Februar 2013)

herrje ...  gerade EA ist doch der meister im verscherbeln von viel zu teuren DLCs, aber selber schuld.   wer dem antichrist unter den spieleschmiden und publishern noch freiwillig geld in den rachen wirft hat es nicht anders verdient.  ich werfe EA nicht mehr einen cent hinterher und habe komplett alle EA games von meiner festplatte verbannt! sollen sie sich die DLC da hin schmieren wo keine sonne mehr scheint!


----------



## Werwelpe (10. Februar 2013)

ich habe natürlich vergessen zu sagen, dass ich generell nichts gegen addons oder DLC habe. ich habe nur etwas dagegen wenn die publisher zu gierig werden und EA ist mir da seit langen mehr als nur ein dorn im auge. klar müssen sie geld verdienen um ihre rechnungen zu bezahlen ... aber mir kann keiner weismachen es ist nötig für nen addon so viel zu verlangen wie  man woanders für ein ganzes game bezahlt.  

aus dem grund bin ich auch mit erscheinen des letzten addons nach 8 jahren bei EQ2 ausgestiegen! es ist unglaublich wie man bei sony als langjähriger kunde bestraft wird.  ich war seit anfang an dabei mit EQ2 ....  ich musste mir jedes einzelne addon für viel zu viel geld kaufen, die großen addons lagen ja immer zwischen 30 und 40€ für die normalversionen.  jeder neue kunde der nicht über jahre abogebühren bezahlt hat wird bei sony hofiert, denn der kauft nur das neueste addon und bekommt alle anderen gratis dazu. das sehe ich nicht mehr ein... so wichtig ist daddeln auch nicht.  eq 2 hat mir immer spass gemacht, aber irgendwann ist einfach schluß und ich war beileibe nicht der einzige der sich das letzte addon nicht gekauft hat und sich lieber nach was neuem umgeguckt hat. unglaublich ..  8 jahre abo, alle addons ..und trotzdem soll man wieder 40 € für ne absolut lächerliche erweiterung bezahlen.  aber es ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass sich sony seine kunden selbst verscheucht! 
ich bezahle gerne wenn es sinn macht ... ich bin aber nicht das melkschwein für unfähige manager. ich denke nach so einer langen zeit in der man ja für das abo bezahlt hat, sollte es einfach auch genug sein so ein addon für lau zu bekommen.  die special edition die ja mal eben 80€ (oder waren es 90?) kostet können sie ja trotzdem für nen haufen geld an die fans verscherbeln... wobei man da aber auch wieder sagen muss.   computerspielen verblödet doch, denn dafür 80€?   muahahahaha!  und trotzdem schlagen die wahnsinnigen zu ....


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2013)

Der harte Kern, die treuen Fans, sind immer die Deppen bei solchen Sachen. Wer da auf irgendwelche Goty-Editionen oder Aktionen wartet, der gewinnt eigentlich immer. Es lohnt sich heutzutage immer weniger, ein Spiel gleich zu kaufen.


----------



## dubako (12. Februar 2013)

Ja stimmt total. Du hast ja sowas von Recht. Ist mir total entfallen. Minerva war absolut top.



Galford schrieb:


> Ein DLC der hier absolut fehlt: Minerva's Den für Bioshock 2.
> 
> Mal abgesehen von den ersten 10 Minuten (weil der Einstieg sich etwas "schroff" anfühlt), ein DLC der vieles besser macht als das dazugehörige Hauptspiel. Die Stärken von BioShock 2 komprimiert und kompakt in einem DLC zusammengefasst. Verfeinert mit einer tollen Story, die eigenständig genug ist, aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb im Bioshock-Universum ihre Berechtigung hat.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Februar 2013)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> wo ist civ v: gods and kings?


 

Gehört meiner Ansicht nach hier nicht hin, da es sich für mich immernoch um ein aus dem Vorgänger entferntes Feature handelt, das dann zu einem anfangs völlig übertriebenen Preis wieder eingeführt wurde, auch wenn es doch schon einige Unterschiede gibt, (Nichts was beispielsweise die BASE Mod in Civ 4 nicht auch schon UMSONST angeboten hat)


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Februar 2013)

Danke dass ihr Deus Ex HR Missing Link in die Liste mitaufgenommen habt.

Aber 3 - 5 Stunden Spielzeit?
Also ich spiels momentan durch und bin bei 9 Stunden


----------



## Ginkohana (18. Februar 2013)

Stone Prisoner?
Naja, da war Lelianas Song und Witchhunt besser.
Für Grey Warden Fans war die Festung schöner.
Stone Prisoner hatte nur eine Storyplot-Verknüpfung und das nur wenn man Shale in der Gruppe hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt.
Naja kann dem nicht wirklich zustimmen.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Februar 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Danke dass ihr Deus Ex HR Missing Link in die Liste mitaufgenommen habt.
> 
> Aber 3 - 5 Stunden Spielzeit?
> Also ich spiels momentan durch und bin bei 9 Stunden


 
Echt? Ich war nach knapp fünf Stunden am Ende. Bin aber eher der Rusher-Typ.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Februar 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Echt? Ich war nach knapp fünf Stunden am Ende. Bin aber eher der Rusher-Typ.


 
Gut das erklärt natürlich auch die Spielzeit.

Aber so ein Universum wie Deus Ex muss man einfach so komplett wie möglich
erkunden. Vor allem diejenigen die mehr von der Story erfahren möchten
haben eh keine andere Wahl als alles anzutippen was aufleuchtet 

Spielweise macht echt sehr viel aus. 
Ich versuche so ziemlich alle feinde nur mit Takedowns K.O zu schlagen, alle PC´s und Terminal´s zu hacken
weil es dafür viel mehr XP gibt.

Nur so kann man einen 100%igen Adam Jensen erreichen.

Im Hauptgame 3rd Walktrough bin ich ganz knapp am Ziel vorbeigeschossen . 42 Stunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gut das erklärt natürlich auch die Spielzeit.
> 
> Aber so ein Universum wie Deus Ex muss man einfach so komplett wie möglich
> erkunden. Vor allem diejenigen die mehr von der Story erfahren möchten
> haben eh keine andere Wahl als alles anzutippen was aufleuchtet


 
naja, wobei man aber auch sagen muss, das Deus Ex auch mehrere Spielweisen zulassen, man kann´s durchschleichen aber halt auch als Shooter spielen


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Februar 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gut das erklärt natürlich auch die Spielzeit.
> 
> Aber so ein Universum wie Deus Ex muss man einfach so komplett wie möglich
> erkunden. Vor allem diejenigen die mehr von der Story erfahren möchten
> ...



Ich hab das Hauptspiel auch gleich 2x durchgespielt - einmal im Shooter- / Schleichstil (circa 20 Stunden) und einmal als Pazifist (keine Kills, nur Takedowns). Zusammen kam ich auf eine Spielzeit von 40 Stunden und ich hatte da auch 90 Prozent aller Achivements. Kann mir also nicht vorwerfen, nichts vom Spiel gesehen zu haben. Im Gegenteil: Ich liebe Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2013)

Klar stimmt die Spielzeit bei The Missing Link, wobei man auf der anderen Seite auch sagen muss, dass es ziemlich dreist war, weil da mitten im Spiel wirklich was fehlt, was nachher erst durch den DLC gefüllt wurde.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Klar stimmt die Spielzeit bei The Missing Link, wobei man auf der anderen Seite auch sagen muss, dass es ziemlich dreist war, weil da mitten im Spiel wirklich was fehlt, was nachher erst durch den DLC gefüllt wurde.


 
Da muss ich leider widersprechen.
Ich hatte im Hauptspiel zu keinster Zeit das Gefühl
dass mir irgendwelche Infos vorenthalten werden und ich bin ein knallhafter Deus Ex Fan. 

Und ich hab auch gemerkt dass in Missing Link schon sehr viel "gespoilert" wird
was man im Hauptspiel erst herausfindet.
Zusätzlich haben sie die Kritik zu Herzen genommen und die Grafik
wirklich schöner gemacht.
Zusätzlich bessere Gesichtsanimationen und echt aufwändiges Leveldesign.

Wär Missing Link im Hauptspiel gewesen, hätten die letzten Stunden 
der Story nicht so einen Kick gehabt. Glaubs mir. 

Was viele nicht wissen. Das ursprüngliche Deus Ex Human Revolution sollte 3 City Hubs haben (Montreal)
und hatte sogar bis ca. 100 Spielstunden auf dem Konto.
Dass bisjetzt nur ein Missing Link rauskam muss man denen schon fast hoch anrechnen. 

Einzig und allein Tongs Rettung DLC war etwas blöd, aber da ich von Anfang
an eine Collectors Edition kaufen wollte hab ich dieses Problem nicht gehabt.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2013)

ja, die ehem. Vorbesteller Sachen waren echt lahm, auch wenn der Granatwerfer im dritten Bosskampf echt nice war


----------



## TheChicky (18. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass die DLC Scheisse überhaupt gekauft wird. Damals gab es noch AddOns wie C&C Firestorm oder das Addon zu Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Heute gibt es nur nen biligen Download Code - keine Anleitung, keine Schachtel und es kostet genauso viel. Die Hersteller drücken die Preise wo es geht und die Kiddies rennen zu Mama und schreien kaufen, kaufen. Es ist einfach nur traurig zu sehen, wie die Computerbranche die 1994 noch total* cool und nerdig *war heute einfach nur ausgeschlachtet wird und die PC Spieler ausgenommen werden. Aber so lange es genug blöde gibt die wirklich jeden Scheiss kaufen - wird sich da nichts mehr ändern...


 
- Cool und nerdig ist bereits ein Widerspruch in sich. Es gibt für die Allgemeinheit wohl nichts uncooleres als einen Nerd. Eher bemitleidenswert und freakig. Sei froh, dass Videospiele mittlerweile gesellschaftsfähig geworden sind und das "nerdige" Image halbwegs losgeworden sind.

- die Ansprüche und der Aufwand bei der Spieleentwicklung ist exorbitant gestiegen. Und damit auch das Risiko und die Kosten. Diese müssen irgendwie wieder reinkommen, zumal die Preise für ein PC-Spiel im Vergleich dazu praktisch gleich geblieben sind. Und wenn ich mir das durchschnittlich zur Verfügung stehende Geld der Teenager heute und von 1992 ansehe, dann kann von "ausnehmen" nun wirklich überhaupt keine Rede sein, solange anscheindend immer noch genügend Geld für Zigaretten und den Rausch am Wochenende zur Verfügung steht

- es gibt heute wie damals gute Addons und schlechte, genauso wie es gute DLCs und schlechte gibt. Der letzte Skyrim DLC soll sehr gut sein und das StarCraft 2 AddOn wird es wohl ebenfalls. Alles mit der Nostalgiebrille auf in einen Topf zu werfen ist wirklich nicht sinnvoll. Was es wert davon ist, zu kaufen, entscheidet damals wie heute jeder für sich und du hast nun wirklich kein Recht irgendjemand als blöd zu bezeichnen, wenn er sich was bestimmtes kauft. Ich möcht nämlich nicht wissen, für was für blödsinnige Sachen DU so alles dein Geld ausgibst und es geht auch niemand was an. Und analog dazu geht es DICH auch nix an!


----------



## Netreek (19. Februar 2013)

Schon damals gab es Zusatzinhalte zu einigen Spielen, wo man zuerst das Grundspiel besitzen mußte. Ich nehme hier Bezug auf Strategiespiele wie: Command & Conquer, Warcraft 2 und Starcraft. So kamen mit dieser neuen CD sowohl neue Karten, neue Kampagnen als auch neue Einheiten raus. die DLC's ersetzen in diesem Fall genau jene Zusatz-CD. Jedenfalls wenn es zu Dingen wie Fallout3-Broken Steel, Saints Row the Third (3 kleine zusatzkampagnen) oder ähnliches geht. Bei einigen anderen Sachen fragt man sich eher, was soll der unsinn.  Z.B. die auswahl an Tattoos die der Charakter nun tragen darf. (Sleeping Dogs) so halte ich eine solche DLC eher die dazu noch kostenpflichtig ist als total unsinnig. Ich habe nichts dagegen für weiteren Spiel-inhalt etwas dazu zu geben, wenn es das Preis leistungs-Verhältnis entspricht. Am besten sind allerdings immer noch spiele wo keine DLC's notwendig sind. So freue ich mich jetzt schon auf den neuen Tex Murphy Teil. Project Fedora. DLC-Free. Kickstarter rules.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Februar 2013)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Stone Prisoner?
> Naja, da war Lelianas Song und Witchhunt besser.
> Für Grey Warden Fans war die Festung schöner.
> Stone Prisoner hatte nur eine Storyplot-Verknüpfung und das nur wenn man Shale in der Gruppe hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt.
> Naja kann dem nicht wirklich zustimmen.


 
Witchhunt fand ich nicht so pralle. Die Handlung hätte man auch weg lassen können, da sie quasi kaum vorhanden ist. Und das Ende ist auch nicht sonderlich befriedigend. Da hätte ich mir lieber selbst ausgemalt, was mit Morrigan geschehen ist, da der DLC einfach hin geklatscht wurde, nach dem Motto "Ihr wolltet wissen, was mit Morrigan ist? Haben uns zwar keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, aber hier habt ihr es!"


----------



## Angeldust (19. Februar 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Witchhunt fand ich nicht so pralle. Die Handlung hätte man auch weg lassen können, da sie quasi kaum vorhanden ist. Und das Ende ist auch nicht sonderlich befriedigend. Da hätte ich mir lieber selbst ausgemalt, was mit Morrigan geschehen ist, da der DLC einfach hin geklatscht wurde, nach dem Motto "Ihr wolltet wissen, was mit Morrigan ist? Haben uns zwar keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, aber hier habt ihr es!"


 
Seh ich vollkommen anders.War happy als ich mit ihr durchs Portal verschwinden konnte 

Sicher noch ne Menge offene Fragen, aber wenn man jeden Plot zu 100% abschließt... macht man wirklich was falsch. Muss Platz für Spekulation etc bleiben, sonst redet keiner drüber.

Und gerade Morrigan und alles was damit zusammenhängt ist extrem beliebt... DAO ist mit Morrigan verknüpft und sicherlich auch wegen ihr so beliebt.

Woran denkst du bei DAO: Morrigan... fast alle.


----------



## Turalyon (19. Februar 2013)

Bei Mass Effect 2 war nicht nur der Shadow Broker DLC spielenswert. Ich fand auch Project Overlord, Firewalker und Arrival sehr gut (vor allem ,weil man in Arrival zum ersten mal Admiral Hackett zu Gesicht bekommt  )


----------



## LordCrash (19. Februar 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Seh ich vollkommen anders.War happy als ich mit ihr durchs Portal verschwinden konnte
> 
> Sicher noch ne Menge offene Fragen, aber wenn man jeden Plot zu 100% abschließt... macht man wirklich was falsch. Muss Platz für Spekulation etc bleiben, sonst redet keiner drüber.
> 
> ...



Schande, ich kann mich an Morrigan kaum noch erinnern..... Ich persönlich fand den Charakter zwar gut, aber nicht so gut, dass er in meinen Top 10 der besten Charaktere auftauchen würde, wahrscheinlich nicht mal in den Top 30...


----------



## s0cKe (19. Februar 2013)

Kein Bad Company Vietnam? Mir hat's gefallen..


----------



## Animalchiller (19. Februar 2013)

Habs noch nicht gedownloadet aber AC III der "Sesason Pass".
Vorallem sieht die Tyannei von König George Washington nicht schlecht aus


----------



## soranPanoko (20. Februar 2013)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Bei Mass Effect 2 war nicht nur der Shadow Broker DLC spielenswert. Ich fand auch Project Overlord, Firewalker und Arrival sehr gut (vor allem ,weil man in Arrival zum ersten mal Admiral Hackett zu Gesicht bekommt  )



Arrival und gut? Das ist mit abstand das mieseste DLC das ich kenne ... Qualitativ sieht man da schon nach 2 minuten dass der DLC müll ist, wenn *MENSCHEN* als Batarianer verkaufen wollen ... nichtmal das richtige modell rausgesucht, absolut erbärmlich. Der rest des DLCs ist genauso mies
Dr DLC ist umgehend nach dem ersten mal durchspielen von der Platte gefloge, der ist zu schlecht um ihn auch nur geschenkt zu nehmen (leider wusste ich das erst nch dem spielen -.-)

Firewalker ist auch alles andere als gut ... wer zur hölle kam auf die idee in dem Spiel mit nem Panzer ein Jump'n run zu machen ...

overloard war ganz ok für den Preis...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (20. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Arrival und gut? Das ist mit abstand das mieseste DLC das ich kenne ... Qualitativ sieht man da schon nach 2 minuten dass der DLC müll ist, wenn *MENSCHEN* als Batarianer verkaufen wollen ... nichtmal das richtige modell rausgesucht, absolut erbärmlich. Der rest des DLCs ist genauso mies
> Dr DLC ist umgehend nach dem ersten mal durchspielen von der Platte gefloge, der ist zu schlecht um ihn auch nur geschenkt zu nehmen (leider wusste ich das erst nch dem spielen -.-)
> 
> Firewalker ist auch alles andere als gut ... wer zur hölle kam auf die idee in dem Spiel mit nem Panzer ein Jump'n run zu machen ...
> ...


 
Firewalker fand ich ganz gut, aber das hat ohnehin jeder umsonst bekommen, von daher beschwere ich mich nicht.


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Firewalker fand ich ganz gut, aber das hat ohnehin jeder umsonst bekommen, von daher beschwere ich mich nicht.


 
Nur mit dem komischen Ceberuspass für 10€.... und den Platz auf meiner festplatte(obwohl so groß war der dlc auch nicht) xD

Firewalker war auf jedenfall besser als arrival... naja schlechter geht da auch nichtmehr


----------



## Galford (3. März 2013)

Overlord fand ich wirklich gut. Firewalker empfand ich als okay, solange man den DLC nur 1 mal spielt - das Problem ist, wenn man mehrere Charakter hat und es mehrmals spielen soll/will (selbst mit großer zeitlichen Abstand), ist es einfach nur noch langweilig. Kasumi ist 1x auch in Ordnung, aber insbesondere die erste Hälfte verliert mit jedem Durchgang sehr deutlich an Spielspaß.

Arrival ist allerdings mMn wirklich schlecht. Bei Kasumi empfand ich es schon als Problem, dass man nur mit Kasumi unterwegs ist (vor allem da Kasumi nun wirklich nicht mein Liebling-Teammitglied ist). Und noch schlimmer: bei Arrival kämpft man sogar fast die ganze Spielzeit alleine, mal abgesehen von einem sehr kurzen Abschnitt an der Seite der Forscherin (Dr. Kenson). Ich selbst nutze bei Mass Effect sehr gerne meine Teamkollegen bzw. deren Fähigkeiten, und ich finde dies erhöht den Spielspass, im Vergleich zu Solo-Ausflügen, in Mass Effect deutlich. Und vor allem die Möglichkeit Gegner zu umschleichen (es gab ein Achievement dafür, in einem bestimmten Teil des DLC nicht entdeckt zu werden), passt nicht zu Mass Effect bzw. ist einfach nur langweilig. Das Hauptprogramm war vom Gameplay her nie auf spaßiges Schleichen ausgelegt - ein klassisches Splinter Cell ist Mass Effect (2) nun mal definitiv nicht.

Das ausgerechnet die Macher von Arrival und Omega (wobei Omega mMn noch gerade so das Prädikat "gut" bekommt), nämlich Bioware Montreal, am nächsten Mass Effect arbeiten, macht mir Sorgen. Die scheinen nicht so genau zu wissen was Mass Effect im Singleplayer wirklich ausmacht. Omega war vom Gameplay her zwar deutlich besser als Arrival, aber dafür stimmte die Balance zwischen den Kämpfen und guter Story nicht ganz (wobei natürlich die Schreiberlinge in Edmonton auch dazu beigetragen haben). Außerdem ist man auch hier teilweise nur mit Aria unterwegs (die mir allerdings besser gefällt als Kasumi aus ME2), und selbst wenn man zu Dritt ist (mit Nyreen), kann man nicht mal wenigstens einen der Teamkameraden selbst bestimmen. In den Loyalitäts-Missionen aus ME2 konnte man wenigsten ein Teammitglied selbst bestimmen. Der Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer ist aber eine Zeit lang spaßig - nur interessiert mich der Singleplayer im nächsten Mass Effect deutlich mehr.


----------

